

Ask HN: Review my startup, Enterthegroup.com - spellett1

Looking for feedback on the user experience and friendliness.
======
Jsarokin
You should probably have, somewhere on the homepage, a quick snippit of what
the site actually is/does.

"Take your Group Project or Classroom to the Next Level" doesn't really
explain anything, its more of a sales pitch.

Something like "EnterTheGroup (ETG) is an ______ that enables you to _____
faster than ever before."

~~~
spellett1
Good point. Thanks

